# Stadiums SSC forumers have worked in!



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

This has to be a unique thread-Are there any posters out there who actually worked in or are currently working in any of the stadiums we all talk about so much-could be anything-matchday steward, professional sportsman, stadium operations, you particpated in the construction, groundsman, you put in a new scoreboard, you installed the computers, you sell food and beverage etc etc

Maybe nobody has or maybe there are lots of you out there who have worked in stadiums, could be quite interesting, no need to be too specific we dont want your CV!


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

About four years ago I worked for a well known sports retail chain in Ireland who were also anchor tennants with the GAA in running their sports superstore at the back of the Hogan Stand at Croke Park. During the GAA season and when the internationals were on (after Lansdowne closed for redevelopment) we were always flat out in the couple of days running up to the games in getting the retail outlets ready within the stadium for the matches but it was awesome fun at the same time. On match days, it was carnage serving thousands of fans but once the games started you'd always be able to get in to watch them. 

A little known fact is at rear of the lower tier at Croker (level 3), you can actually get a small van up there and drive around the entire horseshoe which made getting stock up a lot easier (I'd love to tell you a story of a speed record up there but I wouldn't want people to get into trouble!). Access was by the walkway ramps at the back of the Cusack Stand below:










From a young lads point of view back then, it was easily the best place you could hope to work in - grabbing a roll for lunch break and eating it out on the grandstand viewing the pitch beats any canteen any day!

Prior to Lansdowne's redevelopment, we also ran the retail outlets there (glorified port-o-cabins if I'm honest). The ground was much as everyone describes as being completely run down and dilapidated but the beauty of having the passes was how close one could get to the pitch to watch the games.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

In 1997 I worked at the Rugby World Cup Sevens at Hong Kong Stadium selling pies.

At least, that's what I was supposed to be doing - since we were on commission rather than paid hourly I let my friends sell in my patch and I just sat and watched the rugby for three days.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Did that in two stadiums and one Arena, preparing the ground for events like the Klitschko box fight or some company cenferences:


Gelsenkirchen, Arena AufSchalke









and Frankfurt, Waldstadion









and Mannheim, SAP-Arena


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh yes, and I worked backstage at a Michael Jackson concert at the Sydney Cricket Ground in 1996.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

I spent a season as an intern for the Dodgers then a year working for them after, mainly in merchandising as assistant in operations. It was pretty awesome to see the stadium in action each and every day and also the club's inner workings. Some good, some not so good, but always illuminating.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Worked concessions at the Metrodome for the Twins/Centerplate a few summers ago. Worst job I've ever had, some other operations stuff could have been cool, but concessions sucks.


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

I work as a vendor for the Cincinnati Reds in Great American Ballpark. This season is my fourth. It's a perfect summer job as I get to pick which games I want to work and get to watch baseball all summer long!


----------

